# Loading ,Rem 700 internal magazine



## ssmith (Nov 2, 2016)

Is there any trick to this.to get the, three shells in place


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 2, 2016)

I hold the rifle in my left hand so that tips of all 4 fingers will go into the magazine when the bolt is retracted.  I place the first round  on the magazine follower and press down and to the rear with the tips of the fingers of my left hand.  I continue with as many rounds as I wish to load.  The rounds stagger naturally to the left and right as they are loaded.  With experience you will learn to roll the rounds slightly so that they go into place more easily.

If that doesn't work just keep applying more pressure.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks Will try


----------

